# Giant TCR Advanced - anything I should know?



## DM.Aelis (Jun 19, 2007)

Looking to pick up a frame/fork to build up in the next few weeks. A few questions:

1) General thoughts, rave reviews, anything? Everything I've heard about these bikes has been stellar.

2) Anyone else running Campagnolo on their Giant? They have some kind of a press-fit BB standard...will it work with my square taper cranks? What if I upgrade to ultra torque?

3) Sizing advice: I'm 5'9", long legs, short torso. Before I get fitted, does anyone have a guess whether I'm looking at a small or medium frame?


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Can't see any square taper BB working, the Shimano bearings fit right into the frame. There are no threads for traditional cups.
A medium should fit you fine.


----------



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

*giant frame*



Cinelli 82220 said:


> Can't see any square taper BB working, the Shimano bearings fit right into the frame. There are no threads for traditional cups.
> A medium should fit you fine.


Square taper works best with vintage frames. Otherwise upgrade the crankset.


----------



## DM.Aelis (Jun 19, 2007)

Thanks for the help guys. Talked to my LBS, square taper won't work so I'll probably just run a 105 Shimano crank with my Campy drivetrain.


----------



## rwitte (Jul 26, 2004)

I have older (~2004-2005) Campy Record on my TCR Advanced, but with an ultra torque crank. Just had to get the press fit cups, which wasn't exactly easy to do. But once I got them it all worked just fine.

I'm right about 5'10" and I am on a medium. But I'm certainly not "long legs, short torso." I will say that I just did put a shorter 90mm stem on from the stock 100mm to shorten the cockpit up a bit, but I'm having some particular problems with neck soreness and arm numbness that probably has little to do with the bike itself.

In general, it is a great bike, and what I notice on the plus side is how it just goes like stink when you lay down power. BUT, this is my first "modern" carbon bike, and I really do think I enjoy my good 'ole custom steel ride better. YMMV certainly.


----------



## DM.Aelis (Jun 19, 2007)

I've had it recommended to me to sell the 105 crankset that comes with the group on the Advanced 2, and opt for a different option. 

Can anyone explain my options for BB86? it seems as if I'm limited to Campagnolo Ultra Torque and FSA's MegaExo options. FSA seems to have a poor rep for everything below the very expensive K Force Light. 

Without hearing any recommendations to the contrary, I'll probably just try to score an ultra torque crankset.


----------



## choyado (Jan 14, 2011)

Actually, almost all of the manufacturers make a BB86 bottom bracket, sram, shimano, easton. I have had both sram and shimano cranks in my TCR Advanced SL


----------

